# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  How do i replace the bottom section of a rusted steel door frame??

## wozzzzza

I have a building made from bessa block and is rendered. the bottom of the door frames on a couple of doors are rusted out and in need of replacing.  How do i go about replacing the rusted section?? how do i hold the new section in?? do i weld it to the remaining section after i cut out the rusted area and grind back the weld or what??

----------


## manofaus

I would cut it and section. probably about 300mm or so. paint the inside and outside with an epoxy based paint. Make sure that it is for galvanised steel, not galvanising paint. not much you can do about the weld, but as long as its far enough away from the ground it should hold up for a while. 
First cut a piece of new jamb, then cut the exisiting door frame to suit. If you are keen enough you could get some stainless bent up and have a lip to sit under the exisiting frame, but may be a challenge to fit..

----------


## jiggy

Personally i would'nt go to all the bother of cutting and welding i would scrape and file back to bare metal , treat it with a rust converter and use a car body filler to patch. The frame should  be fixed to the wall so there should be no weight bearing on the base of it.

----------


## stevoh741

:What he said:

----------


## wozzzzza

i guess thats not a bad idea, i will try that first and see how i go.  thanks for the advice. will post pics when ever i get it done.

----------


## wozzzzza

just scraping all the paint and rust away, theres no metal left there its all rust, so there is a couple of inches of rust at the bottom that has fallen off, i cant just bog this up i dont think, the hole is too big and there is nothing behind for a couple of cm's to hold the bog. i could fibreglass it, but then im worried about people kicking it as they go past accidentally and cracking it and falling off again.
any other ideas or will fibreglassing it and bogging it work ya reckon??

----------


## stevoh741

Why dont you bend up a bit of gal sheet or zinc and tackweld or rivet in there as to give you a base to bog.....just like the panelbeaters do.

----------


## wozzzzza

i could do that yeah, will see how i go with it.

----------


## wozzzzza

replaced the entire door frame, heres the new job, before and after shot.
damn nice job is you ask me.

----------

